# My progression thread



## CubeV019 (Nov 21, 2021)

So i have not been here for a while and now i use cfop and have learnt pll, i am learning winter variation and i have a 40s average.
My goal is to learn full oll, learn all the cases for 3 and 2 corners oriented in vls (56 cases) and get sub - 30.


----------

